# Lemon Drop Has Another Adventure



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Lemon Drop has had another adventure. My work took me out of town from Thursday morning through Friday afternoon. The furnace at my house had stopped work on me twice already since it got cold, so I didn't want Lemon Drop to be left alone for long. I asked a friend to come and check on my bird in the evening and again the next morning. When she checked on Thursday night, everything was good. The house was warm and Lemon Drop was doing fine. She even sent me a little video so I could see my bird.

The next morning, my friend checked on the house mid-morning only to discover that the temperature was at 50 degrees and the furnace was clearly off. She covered the cage and took Lemon Drop with her to work for the day. Since my friend is a librarian, Lemon Drop got to spend the day at the library and even to show off for some of the patrons. The windchill yesterday was well into the -20s Fahrenheit, but the temp around zero. I don't want to think what would have happened if my friend had not checked on Lemon Drop. 

I returned home in the late afternoon and watched the furnace people finish fixing it. I let the house warm up a few more hours before getting Lemon Drop from the library. I was really worried about Lemon Drop getting too cold on the trip home. Also, because she had been out so long, she had eaten most of her food and was very hungry. My friend didn't realize that her seed bowl was basically empty and just had the hulls in it. I gave her lots of her favorite food and kept an eye on her. I covered her with an extra blanket over night and kept the heat up a littler higher than usual. I generally keep the heat at 64 degrees or so during the winter. Perhaps her being adjusted to this temp helped her deal with it when the house cooled.

Lemon Drop is doing well today and let me scratch her for a long time on her pin feathers. She is molting right now and lost a couple feathers while in the library. My friend, not knowing better, was worried by this.

I will keep an eye on Lemon Drop tomorrow still but am hopeful that she has come through her ordeal. My librarian friend deserves a medal, or at least a cape, for rescuing my bird for me. :yes:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

What a wonderful friend you have and a wise one at that. A lot of people would’ve just thought “She’ll be fine. She has plenty of feathers to keep her warm”. Ok, she may have been fine but your friend wasn’t willing to take the risk and that’s awesome! I bet Lemon Drop enjoyed her day out and now has lots of new admirers. I hope to see some new Lemon Drop pics soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

That would have been an adventure for her! Glad your friend took such good care of her and that your house is back to being warm. <3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad to hear your friend took good care of Lemon Drop while you were away. 
Did Lemon Drop find any new favorite books while she was at the library? *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad to hear that Lemon Drop is doing well after her library adventure


----------

